# Keine Bestätigung?



## Wolfgang75 (28. April 2017)

*Keine Bestätigung?*

Hallo,habe mir bei Corsair das Airflow Intake Kit für´s 750D bestellt.
Am 26.4 per Paypal bezahlt,bis heute keine Bestellbestätigung oder sonstwas bekommen.
Was ist da los?


----------

